# Instabilidade em Sta. Marta de Penaguião, Vila Real 25.08.2019



## TiagoLC (1 Set 2019 às 17:51)

Boas!
Fui acompanhando os modelos e tudo indicava que os dias 25 e 26 de agosto seriam bastante instáveis, principalmente no interior Norte e Centro. Aguardei ansiosamente por este dia, tanto que meti alarme para as 6h30 (não sou uma pessoa, digamos, madrugadora ) de dia 25 para presenciar tudo o que a natureza estaria disposta a mostrar-me.
Portanto, despertei às 6h30 e ainda meio a dormir peguei no telemóvel e dirigi-me ao radar do IPMA. Este mostrava uma célula, com direção sul-norte, em Castro Daire. Esqueci-me de tirar screenshots ao radar, portanto fica uma animação das imagens de satélite: 

Legenda:

Círculo azul - Local aproximado de onde foram feitos os registos.







Corri para a varanda e deparei-me com estes cenários:



GOPR6480 by tiago_lco, no Flickr



GOPR6485 by tiago_lco, no Flickr



_DSC0633 by tiago_lco, no Flickr



_DSC0634 by tiago_lco, no Flickr



_DSC0635 by tiago_lco, no Flickr



_DSC0636 by tiago_lco, no Flickr

Parecia uma barata tonta: ora sacava da GoPro para tirar fotografias e fazer umas filmagens, ora pegava na Nikon, ora lembrava-me de tirar fotos com o telemóvel para fazer o nowcasting aqui no fórum. 
Com muita pena, a célula dissipou-se. Ainda fiquei mais uns minutos à espera de ver um raiozito ou outro mas sem sucesso. Voltei para a cama mas foi por pouco tempo. Mal sabia eu que o dia estava só a começar. 

(Continuação)


----------



## TiagoLC (1 Set 2019 às 23:40)

Tal como afirmei no post anterior, mal sabia eu que o dia estava só a começar.
Por volta das 8h20 comecei a ouvir trovões. Outra célula se tinha formado na serra de Montemuro, tendo passado ligeiramente de raspão pela minha casa de férias:




Vou novamente a correr para a varanda e vejo o primeiro raio, que caiu relativamente perto. Tirei um frame do vídeo que gravei com a GoPro:



Lightning 1 by tiago_lco, no Flickr
E seguiram-se os restantes raios e trovões:



Lightning 2 by tiago_lco, no Flickr



Lightning 4 by tiago_lco, no Flickr



Lightning 3 by tiago_lco, no Flickr



Lightning 5 by tiago_lco, no Flickr



Lightning 6 by tiago_lco, no Flickr



Lightning 7 by tiago_lco, no Flickr



Lightning 8 by tiago_lco, no Flickr



Lightning 9 by tiago_lco, no Flickr



Lightning 10 by tiago_lco, no Flickr

Foto da estrutura:



GOPR6491 by tiago_lco, no Flickr

Estava tão contente por esta altura, com tantos raios captados.  Mas ainda não acabou...
(Continua...)


----------



## TiagoLC (2 Set 2019 às 16:15)

A célula acabou por seguir o seu rumo para norte.
Entre o final da manhã e o meio da tarde novas células (pouco relevantes) se formaram nas redondezas. Proporcionaram bonitos cenários:



GOPR6503 by tiago_lco, no Flickr



_DSC0640 by tiago_lco, no Flickr



_DSC0641 by tiago_lco, no Flickr



GOPR6535 by tiago_lco, no Flickr



_DSC0643 by tiago_lco, no Flickr



GOPR6537 by tiago_lco, no Flickr
A partir das 18h30 o panorama voltou a ficar mais interessante a sul. Novas células se tinham formado a SE:



GOPR6539 by tiago_lco, no Flickr
Imagem de satélite:




Novamente, foram vistos muitos raios e trovões.
(Continua...)


----------



## TiagoLC (2 Set 2019 às 18:13)

Tal como mencionado no post anterior, muitos raios foram visíveis. Ficam os mais interessantes:



Lightning14 by tiago_lco, no Flickr



Lightning15 by tiago_lco, no Flickr



Lightning16 by tiago_lco, no Flickr



Lightning17 by tiago_lco, no Flickr



Lightning18 by tiago_lco, no Flickr



Lightning20 by tiago_lco, no Flickr



Lightning21 by tiago_lco, no Flickr



Lightning22 by tiago_lco, no Flickr



Lightning26 by tiago_lco, no Flickr



Lightning28 by tiago_lco, no Flickr

Mais fotos aqui.

Após a passagem das células, o céu ficou assim:



GOPR6548 by tiago_lco, no Flickr



GOPR6549 by tiago_lco, no Flickr



_DSC0646 by tiago_lco, no Flickr

Como tinha referido no seguimento interior Norte, fiz muitos registos. 
Quando tiver tempo faço uma compilação de todos os vídeos e timelapses.


----------



## TiagoLC (1 Fev 2020 às 16:23)

Tiagolco disse:


> Quando tiver tempo faço uma compilação de todos os vídeos e timelapses.


Bom, mais vale tarde que nunca. 
Este últimos meses têm sido complicados e só ontem tive cabeça e tempo para editar, mas aqui fica.
Se puderem vejam com a resolução máxima :


----------



## guimeixen (1 Fev 2020 às 17:44)

Tiagolco disse:


> Bom, mais vale tarde que nunca.
> Este últimos meses têm sido complicados e só ontem tive cabeça e tempo para editar, mas aqui fica.
> Se puderem vejam com a resolução máxima :




Belos registos!   Que venham mais dias como esse este ano!


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (1 Fev 2020 às 18:00)

Tiagolco disse:


> Bom, mais vale tarde que nunca.
> Este últimos meses têm sido complicados e só ontem tive cabeça e tempo para editar, mas aqui fica.
> Se puderem vejam com a resolução máxima :


Muito bom Tiago , é disto que o "povo" gosta 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (2 Fev 2020 às 13:58)

guimeixen disse:


> Belos registos!   Que venham mais dias como esse este ano!


Obrigado. 
Que neste ano venham mais dias destes, que 2019 foi fraquito.


----------



## TiagoLC (2 Fev 2020 às 14:00)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Muito bom Tiago , é disto que o "povo" gosta
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


Obrigado, Ricardo.


----------

